# Nates Prized Pony



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Here are some pics of my pride and joy, Sir Forrest. He is a real handful who has mastered the art of rearing and then coming at you swing his front hooves while walking on his back legs, and then bitting you once he bear hugs you. I am about the only one he is nice too though, and he darn well better I am the one that spoils him rotten. Enjoy 

In this picture he is about 4 weeks old










the rest of the pics are fairly recent and he is about 1 and a half years old now




























Forrest and his Dad


















Forrest and his mommy


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wow thats sme nice P food there.... ooops i mean thats a nice looking pony should show my sister those she really into that and horseback riding too ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude, your pony rocks man.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

He is much meaner than my piranhas, he bit me through jeans and drew some blood and left a hell of a welt. He is a stallion and that is why he is soo darn mean. I will be giving him extensive obedience training in the spring


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh here is a link to 2 videos of the lil bastard in action, watch close he starts by kicking in both videos. I am providing two links incase bandwidth is used up, they are both the same

Mirror 1

Mirror 2


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

" I am about the only one he is nice too though, and he darn well better I am the one that spoils him rotten."

And how long have you had this fetish?









Nice barn







.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice pony, nate.
wes


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yah no, when I looked at that pony pic with Sir Nate on it, I had to do a double look. Thought my eyes were playing a trick on me seeing him on that horsey. Made me think of Tijuana







Anybody else get that thought? or was it just me? :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you mean with the burros, Forrest is 30" at the back, he is a fast lil bastard though, out runs any dog I have seen by a long shot, he is actually faster than shetland ponies which are double his size


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

NO the photo with you on top of him. That pose made me stop and look twice oo: :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I had to stand over him to get outta bitting range so he would hold still for the pic


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought him a nice black leather halter with silver hardware for christmas, now Forrest says he is BIG PIMPIN, he is the only stallion in a barn of 4 mares and 3 geldings, though they are all much bigger than him


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Kinky


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I bought him a nice black leather halter with silver hardware for christmas, now Forrest says he is BIG PIMPIN, he is the only stallion in a barn of 4 mares and 3 geldings, though they are all much bigger than him


oh man. Im going to bite my tongue :laugh:

no comments from me..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

its the head gear a horse wears, sheesh :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Funniest thread, ever. :laughlong: :laughlong:


----------

